# shifting manual



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

On a cruze eco, how do you shift from 1st to second? at what RPMS and how do you shift, 

do you push the gas while letting the clutch up or after its fully up? I always get a smoother shift if i wait until my foot is off the clutch until i push the gas. This is odd for me. Other cars, i gun it while I'm letting off the clutch.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I shift at 2000-2500, and as I release the clutch, I slowly apply some light throttle. My shifts are very nice and smooth. Smoother in fact than some automatics I've driven.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I shift at 2000-2500, and as I release the clutch, I slowly apply some light throttle. My shifts are very nice and smooth. Smoother in fact than some automatics I've driven.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Same here. As a general rule of fuel-consious thumb, I try to keep the car below 3000 in general, unless I'm merging onto a freeway.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> On a cruze eco, how do you shift from 1st to second? at what RPMS and how do you shift,
> 
> do you push the gas while letting the clutch up or after its fully up? I always get a smoother shift if i wait until my foot is off the clutch until i push the gas. This is odd for me. Other cars, i gun it while I'm letting off the clutch.


I have the 1.8 with the 6sp MT. I shift with the light most of the time. Its always just under 2000 rpm but by the time i hit 36 mph im in 6th gear just barely burning gas.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I also always wait til the clutch is completely of so as to avoid slipping it unnecessarily. Perfectly smooth shifts everytime

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Takes practice to sync the engine speed with the higher numerical gear ratios. Clutch wear is always greatest taking off in first gear, with the 1.4L turbo, have to add a tad of gas so I won't kill the engine. But after the car gets moving, can take my foot off the gas. Do that at some airports, engine won't kill even over some rough terrain and will go 3 mph hour.

Ha, took my wife with me last Saturday, she said she doesn't want me taking the Cruze to the airports, can take my Supra instead. Said I am not hurting the car, but you know how wives are.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the 1.8 LS 6M and I shift by engine noise(never till it whines out). ( I have been driving a stick since the 90s. when I bought this car the engine was so quiet that it took getting used to. I end up going from 1st - 2nd to 5 th or 6th to save gas depending on the road I am on and my need for accelleration. Instinctually I let up the on the clutch and gas at the same time and shiift then more or less let off the clutch since I am going faster. Just takes practice. 




silverls said:


> I have the 1.8 with the 6sp MT. I shift with the light most of the time. Its always just under 2000 rpm but by the time i hit 36 mph im in 6th gear just barely burning gas.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I shift at 2000-2500, and as I release the clutch, I slowly apply some light throttle. My shifts are very nice and smooth. Smoother in fact than some automatics I've driven.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App



This.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With my 2LT shifting at 2,000 rpm, gets me to 2nd gear at 10 mph, then going up at the same engine speed, 16, 26, 36, 44, and I think 54 mph in 6th.

Tried to find an accurate source for the LT gear ratios, keep on finding conflicts from various sources. 

I am guessing that reverse has a lower numeric ratio than first gear, feels that way. Also the digital speedometer works in reverse. Guessing could even hit close to 45 mph in reverse so you can legally reach the minimum speed limit on the interstates. LOL, would have to try that sometime or just watch that at the movies.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have the 1.8 LS 6M and I shift by engine noise(never till it whines out). ( I have been driving a stick since the 90s. when I bought this car the engine was so quiet that it took getting used to. I end up going from 1st - 2nd to 5 th or 6th to save gas depending on the road I am on and my need for accelleration. Instinctually I let up the on the clutch and gas at the same time and shiift then more or less let off the clutch since I am going faster. Just takes practice.


How can you be going from 2nd to 5th or 6th without winding out 2nd gear? at least to 4000 or 4500? Just seems like a huge jump for the cruze to handle. Going too slow for a gear hurts the clutch too.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

The Cruze really doesn't need much gas to get moving and you don't have balance gas and clutch to comfortably shift any gear. If im coming home from work late at night and I stop at a red light or something with no one around I will just get the car moving with the clutch and wont even use the gas til 5-6 mph.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> How can you be going from 2nd to 5th or 6th without winding out 2nd gear? at least to 4000 or 4500? Just seems like a huge jump for the cruze to handle. Going too slow for a gear hurts the clutch too.


Doesn't take a whole lot really. You do have to wind it up a bit, but not all that far. I can do the same, but it does take a bit of a higher RPM. You can be in 5th gear and accelerating lightly at 30mph in my Cruze Eco.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are my shift points on level ground. I'm at 5,000 - 6,000 ft, which means I have slightly less HP per RPM than sea level.

Shift gap=0.025, gap=0.35
1-2 2300 2000
2-3 2300 2300 The jump to 3rd is just too much for a lower shift point and forces the engine speed too low
3-4 2000 1800
4-5 2000 1700
5-6 2000 1800

After regapping, my ECO MT is happy at a steady speed on level ground at 1000 RPM.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

obermd said:


> Here are my shift points on level ground. I'm at 5,000 - 6,000 ft, which means I have slightly less HP per RPM than sea level.
> 
> Shift gap=0.025, gap=0.35
> 1-2 2300 2000
> ...


yeah, here in VA beach at sea level, i can shift at 1800 comfortably for any gear change


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> yeah, here in VA beach at sea level, i can shift at 1800 comfortably for any gear change


Based on your username, do you have the LS trim? If so, that may also account for the different shift points as the 1.8 puts out more horsepower at lower RPMs.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I shift about 2000-3000 RPM, depending on the terrain and the acceleration needs. Sometimes the car simply needs to be gunned up a steep hill that goes from 30 mph to 55 mph right as the hill starts a 2 mile climb.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I do have the ls trim but that isnt specifically true. I just dyno'd my car and peak power is on the way high end. Gear ratios could account for it tho i guess. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

TAking off is easy, but is it ok to apply gas after reasling the clutch when going from 1st to second 2nd the 3rd act? and what about when the AC is on full blast. Shifting changes like night and day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Work for smooth shifts that don't involve long periods of the clutch in an intermediate position (not on the floor or foot off clutch). This will improve both your ride experience and reduce wear on the clutch pad.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Technically, that green shift lamp comes on in the analog speedometer to tell you when to shift. Tend to ignore on the last 35 mph speed limit road in town, tells me to shift into 5th at around 33 mph, but doesn't know there is a stop sign ahead.

Wife sure had problems getting her drivers' license when she first came here. Won't pass you if you drive too carefully, flunked her twice for shifting from 1st to 2nd while making a very wide left turn to a divided highway. Want both hands on the wheel with hand over hand steering, like she is driving a 1937 Cadillac limo, these new fast power steering cars with a rack and pinion only need about 20* of steering wheel rotation to make practically any corner in town.

After three failures, convinced her to take her test in one of my AT cars, finally passed. Guess I am also naughty, when driving around town now that they are putting stop signs in the middle of a block, always keep my right hand on the gear shift knob. Can't argue with the DMV, still back in the 30's with their thinking.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

my shifts from 2nd to 3rd and on are smooth as possible, but my 1st to second are some times really jerky, it feels like ur taking a slight nose dive then a push back in your seat. If i take off slowly and shift early it does not do this, but in traffic i need to accel faster because cars behind me want to hit me. any ideas?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> my shifts from 2nd to 3rd and on are smooth as possible, but my 1st to second are some times really jerky, it feels like ur taking a slight nose dive then a push back in your seat. If i take off slowly and shift early it does not do this, but in traffic i need to accel faster because cars behind me want to hit me. any ideas?


Your timing is off or you're letting off the clutch too quickly. Let off the clutch more slowly, or wait for the revs to drop a bit before shifting.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Your timing is off or you're letting off the clutch too quickly. Let off the clutch more slowly, or wait for the revs to drop a bit before shifting.



If i wait to long people get mad with automatics lol i thought ur sposta be really quick off the clutch?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I must admit I haven't driven clutch in 25 years so I too am not exactly up to par at this point. I was raised on standard shift but standard shift of the old days. 70's and 80's vehicles to me felt so much easier to drive when they were stick. The last manual I had was a 1982 Toyota Celica so as you can see it has been quite a while. That is one car I have to say that I truly miss!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Letting the clutch out is all timing. If you're too slow you put excessive wear on the clutch pad. If you're too fast you jerk the transmission. It takes practice with a new car. My Lancer was a stick but it still took me almost 3,000 miles to figure out the best shift points and how fast to shift between each gear. I discovered that 1-2 is the slowest shift but it's still relatively quick. The key for 1-2 is make sure you get the pedal to the floor before moving the stick.

If you're trying to keep up with the big overpowered SUVs - forget it. If you're trying to keep up with most people I would recommend shifting betwen 2500 and 3000 RPM. Otherwise shift around 2000 RPM. XtremeRevolution (sea level) and I (5000-6000 ft) have posted our shift points elsewhere in these forums. Personally I don't worry about either the SUVs or other traffic when I'm accelerating. By being slightly slower off the blocks I automatically build up a buffer zone in front of me.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Is the miliage really better than a Automatic ?? I would like ro drive a stick Cruze . I wouldn't even worry about the actual RPM ,When you accellerate let the engine drop off a little , It'll go right in . You don't have to "Slam " the clutch.. Wears out faster , I'll replace it for about a Grand .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO MT's mpg is definitely better than any other ECO Trim/Transmission combination.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Always have someone on your butt, couple of week ago had a mini-van on my butt driving my Supra 50 in a 45. I saw a 35 mph curve ahead, looked out for cops and goosed it up to 55. He tried to stay with me, but almost lost it around that tight curve. Supra has a CG of 0.96, no problem with tight curves. At 60 mph, it can come to a dead stop in less than 90 feet, average vehicle is 200 feet.

Thought about that, but didn't want a mini-van parked up my exhaust pipes.

Wife always drove a MT in Venezuela, was thought by her dad at a traffic or stop sign always to shift into neutral. Reason if your clutch fails for any reason, could run over a pedestrian. Since I have two feet, leave it in first gear hold the clutch and the brake. Did drop the clutch once just to show her, engine only outputting about 3-5 HP at idle will kill instantly. And clutch linkage failure is rare, but the Cruze does use a hydraulic clutch.

Its like caliper disk breaks, self adjusting for wear, much preferred my Honda's with a large thumbscrew that could be adjusted in seconds. My kids drove it, if it needed frequent adjustment, would yell at them. Have no idea with a hydraulic clutch, could die at anytime.

Wife tried to teach her daughter how to drive a stick when we passed our Cavalier down to her, she got all confused. Spent ten minutes with her, first I drove, for a couple of minutes, doing a lot of explaining. She got the hang on it, severely cautioned her about riding the clutch or using high engine revving when taking off in first. Said that would cost me 500 bucks and a weekend of cussing if I have to change it. And she would be walking. LOL made my point. She quickly learned how to take off in first, did this on a dead road. Syncing engine speed in the higher gears takes practice, but that she also picked up pretty quick. And she is a girl. LOL.

Now I am having a heck of a time with my wife, got her a 21 speed bicycle, how do I explain to her that 3-1 is a lower gear than 1-7?

Also when she first came here, using anything higher than 3rd gear is rare in Venezuela, gas is only eleven cents a gallon down there, and every road is burdened with huge traffic jams. A cruise control was also new to her.

Cavalier was always backwards, reverse was to the far right and down, that took getting use to, Cruze did it right finally. Taught myself to drive when I was 14 in a 1930 Olds, no synchros back then have to double clutch or here a lot of gear grinding. 37 Olds was the first car with synchros, but only in 2nd and 3rd, could only shift into first when at a dead stop. American cars were that way for many years, just three forward speeds, with either the stick on the floor or on the steering column. LOL, like the floor shift better in particular with a nice looking girl sitting next to me, whoops. That ended with a column shift.

Can also practice with a farm tractor with a five bottom plow, never shift gears when moving in a tractor, have to know the right one, clutch was with left foot and with a hand throttle. Or a motorcycle, there your left hand works the clutch, and your left foot does the shifting. Boat is easy, only one gear and the same lever operates the throttle. Airplanes are easier yet, no clutch, but have to be awake when using a variable pitch prop.

The Cruze manual transmission is darn good, comparing that with the British sports cars of the 50's and Japanese cars of the 80's, we were sure making junk in the 80's, had to switch whether I liked it or not.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

obermd said:


> Letting the clutch out is all timing. If you're too slow you put excessive wear on the clutch pad. If you're too fast you jerk the transmission. It takes practice with a new car. My Lancer was a stick but it still took me almost 3,000 miles to figure out the best shift points and how fast to shift between each gear. I discovered that 1-2 is the slowest shift but it's still relatively quick. The key for 1-2 is make sure you get the pedal to the floor before moving the stick.
> 
> If you're trying to keep up with the big overpowered SUVs - forget it. If you're trying to keep up with most people I would recommend shifting betwen 2500 and 3000 RPM. Otherwise shift around 2000 RPM. XtremeRevolution (sea level) and I (5000-6000 ft) have posted our shift points elsewhere in these forums. Personally I don't worry about either the SUVs or other traffic when I'm accelerating. By being slightly slower off the blocks I automatically build up a buffer zone in front of me.



I could drive my friends 5 speed corolla perfect. 1st and second are closer, plus you can get up to like 15 in 1st, this car 15 in first is like 4000 rpms. 

It seems to me i punch the gas peddle to fast when shifting, to much like an on off switch. 

say you shift at 3000 rpms, do you, clutch in, shift to second, clutch out then gas, or gas while bringing the clutch out? 

if your at 3000 rpms and 2nd goes in at like 1800, wouldn't adding gas make it buck even more?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After a while you will learn the drop in RPM from gear to gear. I use the gas pedal to get to that point as fast as the car will respond. My left foot works independently of the right and lets the clutch out at the speed I need it to to avoid jerking the car. Sometimes I miss, but most of the time I get a smooth shift and resume acceleration. The other thing you have to remember is that the turbo cuts out when you put the clutch in and it takes it a moment to get going again.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

obermd said:


> After a while you will learn the drop in RPM from gear to gear. I use the gas pedal to get to that point as fast as the car will respond. My left foot works independently of the right and lets the clutch out at the speed I need it to to avoid jerking the car. Sometimes I miss, but most of the time I get a smooth shift and resume acceleration. The other thing you have to remember is that the turbo cuts out when you put the clutch in and it takes it a moment to get going again.



So if I'm at 3000 rpms in first and shifting fast giving it gas while shifting is doing more harm then good? since 2nd comes in at 1800? I'm actually raising the RPMS up that are to high to begin with? like i said, its pretty smooth with no gas until foot is back off clutch, on higher gears.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you noticed this car hangs on to the revs when letting off the gas to shift? That's to make the transition to the next gear a little smoother. Get back on the gas gingerly once you've let the clutch out or at the same time as you're about to fully be off of the clutch pedal. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kind of like playing the piano, the more you think about it, the more you screw up. Been using a MT so long, it becomes automatic, don't even think about it. Just ease up on the gas to the correct speed for the new gear while stepping on the clutch, shift and ease up on the clutch for a nice smooth shift.

But sometimes have to think, LOL. When I took my 88 Supra out of storage and drove it the first time, foot automatically went to step on the clutch that happened to be the brake pedal. Darn near flew through the windshield, whoops, I am driving an automatic.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

NickD said:


> Always have someone on your butt, couple of week ago had a mini-van on my butt driving my Supra 50 in a 45. I saw a 35 mph curve ahead, looked out for cops and goosed it up to 55. He tried to stay with me, but almost lost it around that tight curve. Supra has a CG of 0.96, no problem with tight curves. At 60 mph, it can come to a dead stop in less than 90 feet, average vehicle is 200 feet.


Yeah, NickD, what is up with the folks that come up behind you and get a car length or less from the bumper, even though they have a free lane to pass? I always just let off the gas and slowly decelerate to get them off my ass, then they give me the finger when they finally decide to take the open lane and pass me. THey should realize that some of us carry. I guess they don't understand physics or psychology.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah i can shift perfect if i accerate slow, but when i hit it to like 4000 rpms, i have to wait 3 days before i can shift to second smoothly, then the automatics and cars with bigger engines want to ram me in the ass, i doubt i shud take this car to nyc, the taxis would kill me! Haha


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been hearing/reading about grinding shifts at higher RPMs in MT Cruze ECO's. I do not normally shift at high RPMs, but yesterday deceided, to give it a try. So I switched to sport mode and took off, shifting at 6000 rpms 1st to 2nd and also 2nd to 3rd. Perfect shift each time, no grinding. The car felt real good and accelerated very strong especially since I am now gapped at .030. I was also checking for spark blowout at high RPM - I had previously checked for spark blowout under heavy load - did not happen at all. I am pleased.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> Yeah i can shift perfect if i accerate slow, but when i hit it to like 4000 rpms, i have to wait 3 days before i can shift to second smoothly, then the automatics and cars with bigger engines want to ram me in the ass, i doubt i shud take this car to nyc, the taxis would kill me! Haha


Why worry about it then? Even the automatics I've had with big engines didn't shift that smoothly at 4-5K RPM - most cars try to slip the torque converter more at lower RPMs to make the transition between gears smoother, but try to change as quickly as possible at higher engine loads for acceleration purposes. If you're shifting high to keep up with quick traffic, then just worry about getting into the next gear quickly. 

After all, you've got to remember you're driving a car with a tiny 4-cylinder engine, not a smooth cruiser with a low-end power torque-monster V6 or V8.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I have been hearing/reading about grinding shifts at higher RPMs in MT Cruze ECO's. I do not normally shift at high RPMs, but yesterday deceided, to give it a try. So I switched to sport mode and took off, shifting at 6000 rpms 1st to 2nd and also 2nd to 3rd. Perfect shift each time, no grinding. The car felt real good and accelerated very strong especially since I am now gapped at .030. I was also checking for spark blowout at high RPM - I had previously checked for spark blowout under heavy load - did not happen at all. I am pleased.


I have discovered that the Cruze ECO is very sensitive when shifting from 1 to 2. You need to ensure the clutch is on the floor before starting the actual shift.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same with the 2LT MT, can feel a lot of resistance to shifting if that clutch pedal is not completely to the bottom. Meant to look into this, somehow that clutch pedal is linked to the shift linkage. If you force it, can hear some grinding, only shifts easy with that clutch pedal clear to the floor.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, so ill shift around 2000, rpms, When do you start to add gas? as soon as clutch leaves floor or when it hits the friction point or after its released? 

I seriously don't know why I'm asking this, I've driven 3 manuals before and not one has been jerky. lol just this **** car and its wide 1st and second.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> ok, so ill shift around 2000, rpms, When do you start to add gas? as soon as clutch leaves floor or when it hits the friction point or after its released?
> 
> I seriously don't know why I'm asking this, I've driven 3 manuals before and not one has been jerky. lol just this **** car and its wide 1st and second.


The best advice I can give is play with it. Once I figured out the RPM drops from gear to gear my shifting got a lot smoother. It took me about 3,000 miles to figure this out. The Cruze ECO definitely shifts differently from other cars. In fact, as you go through the gears the shifting changes.

Have you regapped your plugs to 0.035" yet? If not, do so. The car will have more low end power and noticably smoother acceleration at low RPMs. 0.035" is the GM Service Manual specification for the Cruze 1.4T engine. If you do regap, please report your original gaps in the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/6958-what-your-spark-plug-gap.html.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> ok, so ill shift around 2000, rpms, When do you start to add gas? as soon as clutch leaves floor or when it hits the friction point or after its released?
> 
> I seriously don't know why I'm asking this, I've driven 3 manuals before and not one has been jerky. lol just this **** car and its wide 1st and second.


May have to resort to the various systems of units of measurement in an attempt to explain this. One such unit that comes to mind is the "tad", an official unit of measurement then adopted by the NBS equivalent of the "Confederate States of America"

Its legal definition is not too much nor not to little, but somewhere in the middle give or take even a smaller tad.

With this out of the way, while in any given gear to upshift, you release the gas pedal a tad while depressing the clutch. Did say clear to the floor before with the clutch, but actually can go within a tad or two. Then you shift into a higher gear, where after firmly in that gear, you ease up on the clutch and depress the accelerator a tad while doing so for a nice smooth engagement. Since you are in a higher gear the tad you depress the throttle is less than the tad you released the throttle.

This does not contradict the definition of the tad, as again, not too much nor too little.

Can also downshift to save wear and tear on your brakes. Although with that 86 cube turbo, doesn't seem to make much difference for slowing down the vehicle. But here you have to depress more on the throttle after you downshift to approximate the greater rpm that will occur. Its a lot easier on the clutch if while engaging the clutch the new engine speed is accomplished with the throttle and not increasing that speed by putting a load on the clutch using the drivetrain to speed up the engine.

That latter also results in you and your passengers being surged forward. Its a question of synchronizing the new engine speed with the new drivetrain speed for smooth up and downshifting and really saves on clutch wear.

Does take a degree of coordination and practice, have the practice, been driving stick for 59 years now, but do lack the coordination. So badly uncoordinated, was in the middle of the Pacific ocean in a small rowboat, jumped off and missed the ocean. 

So if I can do it, so can you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll have to remember "tad" as a unit of measurement. I assume it goes with "pinch" in cooking.:sigh:


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

obermd said:


> The best advice I can give is play with it. Once I figured out the RPM drops from gear to gear my shifting got a lot smoother. It took me about 3,000 miles to figure this out. The Cruze ECO definitely shifts differently from other cars. In fact, as you go through the gears the shifting changes.
> 
> Have you regapped your plugs to 0.035" yet? If not, do so. The car will have more low end power and noticably smoother acceleration at low RPMs. 0.035" is the GM Service Manual specification for the Cruze 1.4T engine. If you do regap, please report your original gaps in the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/6958-what-your-spark-plug-gap.html.


Wow i regapped what a difference. Mine were way off, ill make note of it in the thread


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> The best advice I can give is play with it. Once I figured out the RPM drops from gear to gear my shifting got a lot smoother. It took me about 3,000 miles to figure this out. The Cruze ECO definitely shifts differently from other cars. In fact, as you go through the gears the shifting changes.
> 
> Have you regapped your plugs to 0.035" yet? If not, do so. The car will have more low end power and noticably smoother acceleration at low RPMs. 0.035" is the GM Service Manual specification for the Cruze 1.4T engine. If you do regap, please report your original gaps in the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/6958-what-your-spark-plug-gap.html.


What was your spark plug gap before you regapped to 35 mils?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

NickD said:


> What was your spark plug gap before you regapped to 35 mils?



.019 .019 .016 .025




So i don't release the gas pedal all the way when shifting? Its not completely off then back on?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wait! Your mean we really are supposed to use the clutch?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> .019 .019 .016 .025
> 
> So i don't release the gas pedal all the way when shifting? Its not completely off then back on?


I release my gas pedal all the way during shifts. I'm actually kind of surprised your car even ran without throwing a check engine code. 0.016 is so small that the cylinder had to be having problems getting compression.


----------

